
Show HN: I made a thing that lets tech folks help reporters - jdbiggs
https://medium.com/@johnbiggs/techforreporters-its-alive-61d5ad8d3a9e
======
jdbiggs
Hi. I'm John Biggs. I made TechForReporters.com and I would love it if you
guys checked it out and signed up. Basically I want every reporter to have a
great technologists on their side.

